

Show HN: QuickShouts - chattie
http://quickshouts.com/prototype

======
smt88
This is just a spam network. I despise stuff like this. I hope you fail. I
know your customers will.

~~~
eglover
True enough. This kind of thing is dependent upon the kinds of accounts run by
people who will post anything. The kind of thing you ignore.

This is god awful marketing that doesn't work and it preys on those who don't
know any better.

~~~
chattie
It definitely works, I used it to promote my last app. I spent $300 on
sponsored posts and received a return of $3000. A friend of mine spent $4000
on Instagram shout-outs and got 100,000 users on his social media platform.

~~~
eglover
I'm sorry, there's no other way I can say this.

Those numbers are idiotic, and it couldn't be more obvious that they're made
up. You don't just pay for "sponsored posts" on peoples walls and magically
make money.

~~~
chattie
I guess there's no way that I can really prove it to you. But the fact that
you think those numbers are idiotic and made up only gives me confidence in
how good influencer marketing can be when executed well :) Also, the sponsored
posts that we used for the app were on blogs, not social media.

~~~
eglover
This post is more appropriate for
[http://www.blackhatworld.com/](http://www.blackhatworld.com/) maybe you'll
find a home there.

------
clinton123
It reminds me of fiverr crossed with Izea.

On a side note, that logo is blurry as hell.

~~~
chattie
Yeah, we based our MVP off Fiverr. I'll put up a higher quality logo - I'm
also not sure about it being placed on a blue background?

------
dirtyberty123
How long has it been running for?

~~~
chattie
It was running in private-beta for a few months but has only just been
released publicly this week.

